# Teach me about pancake mix.



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm trying to learn more about having food in case we have a dip. 

I've noticed references to pancake mix. My quick look at a box of mix saw reference to egg and milk. Are there mixes that work fine for pancakes w/o the need for milk and egg? Do I need to stock powdered egg and milk? Please educate me. I have much to learn.

Thanks,

Szumi


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Some brands have 'just add water' varieties, it'll say it on the box or plastic container.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, some er just add water, but yup, ya should store some powdered milk an some sorta eggs.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a google on depression era an war recipes, you'll find some what don't use eggs.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

home made biscut mix without eggs & milk from : Grandpappy's Recipes for Hard Times, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E. (All Rights Reserved)

3 cups flour
1/2 c shortening, 
1 TB baking powder, 
4 tsp granulated sugar, 
1 tsp salt
Mix flour, baking powder, sugar and salt; cut in shortening very well. Use in any recipe that requires Bisquick Ready Mix.

Click on www.grandpappy.info/indexrec.htm for more Hard Times Recipes.

Grandpappy's recipes are excellent, and he has many that do not require eggs or fresh milk. His prepping info is first rate, as well. Worth checking out.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We've always kept the "just add water" variety. It's a great back up when your out of everything. :2thumb:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

kappydell said:


> home made biscut mix without eggs & milk from : Grandpappy's Recipes for Hard Times, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E. (All Rights Reserved)
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1/2 c shortening,
> ...


Awesome link. Thank you!


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

kappydell said:


> home made biscut mix without eggs & milk from : Grandpappy's Recipes for Hard Times, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E. (All Rights Reserved)
> 
> Click on www.grandpappy.info/indexrec.htm for more Hard Times Recipes.
> 
> Grandpappy's recipes are excellent, and he has many that do not require eggs or fresh milk. His prepping info is first rate, as well. Worth checking out.


I love Grandpappy's! I have all the recipes printed out and in a folder!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

When I first started making sourdough pancakes, I was pretty lazy and I wanted to make something that was more like the 'trail food' I envisioned. Milk and eggs make them fluffier, imho not necessarily better, but everyone else thinks so. Im not sure if it was the milk and eggs, or lack of making a sponge, which I didnt do at first either.
As long as you feed it once a week, sourdough stays good in the fridge indefinitely. It costs essentially nothing, all you need is starter, flour and water. If its not in the fridge you have to feed it every day or two.
All you really need are equal parts sourdough, water and flour, then add sugar/cinnamon/vanilla to taste.
Just made pancakes and bacon (from our buddies pigs up the road)...mmm mmm.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Bisquick. I use it for biscuits, pancakes, and dumplings. Just add water.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll try both the depression era recipe and bisquick. 

Thank you


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't forget the "real" maple syrup.:2thumb:


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I buy Krusteaz from Sam's. Now I aint bragging about that, but I do it and seal portions with my food saver. Add water and I am done, but,,hehe,,,I also add peanut butter, old nannners, kids cereal, hot choc powder, anything to kick them up. 
I figure I can take old rainwater, add to the mix and at least I wont starve..lol
Remember, "Oatmeal is better than no meal"....and yes I add oatmeal to my pancakes too...
Jack


----------



## jandm (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the "just add water" mixes are called "complete". I wasn't aware that there were other kinds growing up with those fancy eggs.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

showmegal said:


> I love Grandpappy's! I have all the recipes printed out and in a folder!


Me too!!!!!also the peace corps cookbook, and the LDS prep manual and every cookbook i could find from the LDS utilizing prep foods


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I make some that my grandma showed me that were more like crepes but if you reduce the water they are much thicker. I also added baking soda to the mix that she did not. They come out more like a cross between a biscuit and a pancake. There is no recipe as I was taught this one all by eye.

Flour
Sugar
Baking Soda (My addition)
Water

Now the last batch I made was really thick. I was wanting to make biscuits and what I ended up with was 3/4 inch thick pancakes with a heavier texture than a pancake (added too much water to start). They went great with sausage gravy. They were also good plain or with honey.

I remember my grandma using an egg in there but I was out of them.

Basically it is a bread and you know what the basics are there so start experimenting with them and see what you can come up with. I would rather do this than have premixed stuff.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I get pancake mix at Sams.

http://m.samsclub.com/ip/krusteaz-buttermilk-pancake-mix-10-lb/157373

I divide it up and bag it in food saver or Mylar bags. Not as good as from scratch but it will serve a purpose especially if shtf.

Just add water!


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought a 'complete' store brand today just to have some mix to try. It wanted me to add oil for waffles. No oil for pancakes.

I didn't see a no milk recipe on the bisquick box so I passed for now.

Oil, I've never seen coconut oil but I see olive oil. How long does olive oil last? I can keep a bottle or to in the back of the fridge. Is coconut oil long lived enough to look for it and pay the extra expense?


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I have some 'Just Add Water' mixes in my stocks too, but I've also seen numerous warnings that these can break down somewhat quickly in storage, and even form compounds which are hazardous to you. I don't have access to advanced preservation methods; just buy them & rotate them. Anyone have any HARD, definitive information on storage life at room temps?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

kappydell said:


> home made biscut mix without eggs & milk from : Grandpappy's Recipes for Hard Times, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E. (All Rights Reserved)
> 
> 3 cups flour
> 1/2 c shortening,
> ...


You beat me to this. Grandpappy's site is awesome. Lots of no egg recipes that I use even though we have lots of chickens.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

I tried the complete mix today using my waffle iron. It was okay. One thing I've identified is I need to learn how to cook. 

For example, the last time I made pancakes or waffles was in 2006 or so. The bottle of pan cake syrup I found in the fridge had a 2007 expire date. Twelve hours later, I feel fine so the syrup must still be good.

Another thing is w/o butter, I'm not that interested in eating waffles. I need to find some powdered butter and learn about that stuff. 

Oh yeah, olive oil stored in the fridge looks weird when you take it out. All cloudy. Tasted fine though.

In that grandpappys recipe, can I just directly substitute olive oil or cooking oil for shortening?

I saw that if I have baking soda, creme of tartar, and Argo cornstarch, I can make my own baking powder and the ingredients have a very long life. Cool.

Thanks,

Szumi


----------

